# Wikipedia: Trittbrettfahrer kassiert mit 0137-Nummern



## sascha (25 April 2005)

*Wikipedia: Trittbrettfahrer kassiert mit 0137-Nummern
*
Wikipedia ist in aller Munde. Das Online-Lexikon wird von tausenden Beteiligten uneigennützig erarbeitet und kostenlos im Internet zur Verfügung gestellt. Doch die freie Enzyklopädie ruft auch Trittbrettfahrer auf den Plan, die von der fremden Leistung profitieren wollen. Ein Paradebeispiel ist die Pseudo-Suchmaschine Powerwissen.com. Der Betreiber stellt Wikipedia-Texte zum Download zur Verfügung – über eine teure 0137-Nummer. 

Pseudo-Suchmaschinen sind ein recht neues Ärgernis im Internet. Das Konzept: Der Betreiber baut eine relativ einfache Webseite, auf der er möglichst viel Werbung platziert, und verlinkt dann auf andere Webseiten. Damit seine Pseudo-Suchmaschine in den „echten“ Suchmaschinen möglichst weit oben erscheint, lässt er große Textteile der fremden, verlinkten Seiten auf seinem Angebot gleich mit erscheinen. Echte Suchmaschinen wie Google oder Yahoo indizieren diese Texte, halten sie für relevant – und schicken Besucher auf die Pseudo-Suchmaschine, die ja eigentlich nichts anderes ist als eine mit Werbung zugepflasterte Brückenseite. 

Wenig Arbeit, viel Gewinn – das ist das Motto der Betreiber von Pseudo-Suchmaschinen. So rechnet offensichtlich auch der angeblich in Spanien sitzende Macher von Powerwissen.com – und treibt es dabei auf die Spitze. Er verweist ausschließlich auf die kostenlosen Inhalte von Wikipedia, der freien Online-Enzyklopädie. Dabei ist seine Seite nicht nur mit Google-Anzeigen zugestopft; er bietet auch einen dubiosen Service mit 0137-Nummern. Die fremden Wikipedia-Texte, die er auf seinen Seiten veröffentlicht, bietet er nämlich zum kostenpflichtigen Download an. „Jetzt kompletten Artikel downloaden!“ fordert er Besucher seiner Seite auf. Daneben wird eine 0137-Nummer eingeblendet. Wer diese anruft, erhält zum Preis von 0,49 Euro eine Nummer mitgeteilt. Diese soll man in ein Textfeld eintragen. Danach kann man sich den Text im pdf-Format herunterladen. Dass es den Artikel in Wirklichkeit kostenlos gibt, lässt sich dabei allenfalls erahnen. „Dieser Artikel stammt aus der Wikipedia und ist durch die GNU FDL lizensiert. Verantwortlich für den Inhalt sind die jeweiligen Autoren“, steht kleingedruckt ganz unten auf der Pseudo-Suchmaschinen-Seite.

Das Beispiel der Seite Powerwissen.com zeigt einmal mehr, wie Mehrwertdienste-Nummern im Internet auch unabhängig von der Dialer-Problematik zur „Gelddruckmaschine“ verkommen. Rechtlich dürfte sich der Betreiber dabei womöglich auf dünnem Eis bewegen. Denn „selbstverständlich“ werden über die 0137-Nummern zumindest indirekt auch geschützte Markennamen vermarktet – nämlich dann, wenn sie bei Wikipedia erscheinen. Und genau das ist angreifbar, wie ein neues Urteil zeigt. Da hat das Landgericht Düsseldorf (Urteil vom 30. März 2005 - Az.: 2a O 10/05) sein Verbot für Suchmaschinenbetreiber hinsichtlich Markennamen bestätigt und damit eine vorangegangene einstweilige Verfügung aufrecht erhalten. Auch hier war der Betreiber einer Pseudo-Suchmaschine betroffen. Und das macht Hoffnung: Dass nämlich zumindest Gerichte die Vermüllung der Suchmaschinen – und im aktuellen Fall verbunden damit die Nutzung von teuren 0137-Nummern auf Kosten anderer – stoppen können. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=258


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 April 2005)

tracert powerwissen gibt powerwissen für bauerwisser 
Wo man die trace verliert, da kennt sich mittlerweile die GVU ganz gut aus. Denen hilft man bei der Abhilfe, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...
Dem firemann auf Tortola wünscht man ... einen iremann...


----------



## Wembley (25 April 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtlich dürfte sich der Betreiber dabei womöglich auf dünnem Eis bewegen.



Etwa so dünn wie das Eis am Gardasee im Juli?   

So sieht die Politik Wikipedias bez. Veröffentlichungen ihrer Inhalte aus:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wiki_Press

Kürzlich gab es dazu noch eine interessante Meldung:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58872

By the way: Die deutschsprachige Ausgabe von Wikipedia (200.000 Artikel) kostet auf DVD 10 Euro. PDF-Dateien (anstatt in Buchform) sollen künftig auch zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Natürlich gratis.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Dem firemann auf Tortola wünscht man ... einen iremann...


mail von wikipedia mit einer LIste von domains, die Inhalte von wikipedia nützen, Rubrik 
nicht lizenzkonform oder Mängel - enthält iload - und jetzt einfach mal tracert powerwissen und vergleichen mit tracert iload (to) . Ach, was solls... ich würde da ja gerne einiges ergänzen, kann aber nicht... Müssen die wikis selber machen  schnell sind sie ja...


----------



## galdikas (25 April 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wenig Arbeit, viel Gewinn – das ist das Motto der Betreiber von Pseudo-Suchmaschinen. So rechnet offensichtlich auch der angeblich in Spanien sitzende Macher von Powerwissen.com – und treibt es dabei auf die Spitze.



Der "Macher" der Pseudosuchmaschine hat jedenfalls die Domain über (s)eine Firma

*Papalado S.L.*
CIF  B57283855   
Direccion:
CAMINO DE LA SERRA, 15
GOLF DE BENDINAT.   
07184 CALVIA
Mallorca

registriert (und vermutlich als geschäftsführende Strohfrau Frau Y. P., Empfangssekretärin >Hier< eingesetzt ).

Unter obiger Adresse werden angeblich Steuerberatungs- und Firmengründungsdienstleistungen angeboten:

"Beabsichtigen Sie in Spanien tätig zu werden, auch wenn es der Erwerb einer Ferienimmobilie sein sollte, ist die Gründung einer spanischen Gesellschaft insoweit interessant, das Sie dann in den Genuss des priviligierten Steuersatzes von 15 % kommen können. "  

*European Accounting S.L.*
Center of Competence®
Cami de la serra 15
E-07181 Golf de Bendinat

Geschäftsführung: Frau Y. P., Herr W. P.; 

Int. Steuernummer: ES - B 570 348 11
Bankverbindung: Banca March, Camp de Mar: 
Europäischer Markenschutz: ®Marca Comunitaria


			
				OAMI-online schrieb:
			
		

> Beschreibung der Marke:  Besteht aus der in zwei Zeilen angeordneten Bezeichnung EUROPEAN @CCOUNTING CENTER OF COMPETENCE, in der oberen Zeile steht unterstrichen EUROPEAN @CCOUNTING in Kleinbuchstaben außer dem Anfangsbuchstaben, in der unteren Zeile steht etwas kleiner CENTER OF COMPETENCE in Kleinbuchstaben außer den Anfangsbuchstaben;


Telefon 0034 971 *
Telefax 0034 971 *
E-Mail:  [email protected]*
www.europeanaccounting.net 

gal.


----------



## TomK32 (26 April 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht die Politik Wikipedias bez. Veröffentlichungen ihrer Inhalte aus:
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wiki_Press


Also genau da steht nix dazu drinnen. Das ist eine Seite von Directmedia, der Dritte der Wikipedia in Buchform bringt (ich selber bin einer der anderen zwei).



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Kürzlich gab es dazu noch eine interessante Meldung:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58872
> 
> By the way: Die deutschsprachige Ausgabe von Wikipedia (200.000 Artikel) kostet auf DVD 10 Euro. PDF-Dateien (anstatt in Buchform) sollen künftig auch zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Natürlich gratis.



Es gibt schon einige PDFs, warum Directmedia aber den bisherigen Namen WikiReader für diese Dinge nicht mag bleibt denen überlassen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:WikiReader


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2005)

Diese powerwissen.com, hat die was mit der Firma des GN-GF's FD zu tun?
siehe hier

Oder was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen w*w.powerwi*.com und www.netf*.de ?
Ist da jetzt alles kostenlos? Sieht so aus...


----------

